# Ed's Bait Report 7/12/02



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Walleye and pike fishing continue to be good on Devils Lake with anglers reporting a lot of nice catches of smaller eating size fish along with some nicer sized fished. At this point, it appears most all presentations are producing fish. Anglers are slip bobbering in the trees, jigging the trees and rocky points, cranking the shallows, trolling cranks in the deep, and running bottom bouncers with spinners. Spots producing fish have been Pelican Lake, the north shore of the Flats, Windsor Island, the Howard Farm, Patience Point, Bud Bay, the Ft. Totten area, Rocky Point, the trees north of the Country Club, the Storm Sewer area, and Foughty's Point. Shore fisherman continue to do good as well with the bites being best early morning and late evening. For shore fisherman, the bridges and Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan have been the best. White bass fishing remains inconsistent with some fish being caught south of Minnewaukan. Windy shores have been the best bet for bass. Anglers are also just starting to catch some perch. Try fishing the trees in the north end of Creel Bay, or the 24 foot depth area near the Country Club or Rocky Point. This Sunday the Lake Region Anglers Association will be having it's annual Adult/Child Fishing Outing from 9-3 at Lakewood Beach. Good Luck & Good Fishing.


----------

